# Rabbit Hunting



## neosinnz (Mar 1, 2012)

My new bunnybuster pocket shooter is going to be here soon and when i get more accurate i plan on hunting rabbits with it. Would you guys suggest single or double layer of theraband gold? And is a 11mm steel ball good enough to take a rabbit?

Thanks
~Steven


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

search around first . this question has been asked multiple times with multiple answers .


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh Gawd, not these topics again.... *face palm*

Try the search function.
1. Hmmm tags, tags, tags, to use......
2."Hunt steel"
3. Ohhhh look a page full of same tags all on one page!!!
4.Click
5.View.
6. pat on the back for saving other members time of answering the same questions being asked nearly every fortnight.
7.









To answer your questions; depends on range and shot placement.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14546-steel-ammo-38-716-or-12-for-optimal-hunting/page__p__162370__hl__+hunt%20+steel__fromsearch__1#entry162370
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12991-rabbit-hunting/page__p__141308__hl__+hunt%20+steel__fromsearch__1#entry141308
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11793-how-can-you-tell-if-your-slingshot-is-powerful-enough-to-hunt-with/page__p__133122__hl__+hunt%20+steel__fromsearch__1#entry133122
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11390-new-to-catapultsslingshots-advice-needed/page__p__120814__hl__+hunt%20+steel__fromsearch__1#entry120814
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11281-are-95mm-steel-moving-at-200fps-good-enough-for-hunting/page__p__119497__hl__+hunt%20+steel__fromsearch__1#entry119497
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9335-ideal-size-for-lead-ammo/page__hl__%2Bhunt+%2Bsteel__fromsearch__1
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8097-ive-never-hunted-before-but/page__p__84503__hl__+hunt%20+steel__fromsearch__1#entry84503
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6373-shooting-rabbits/page__p__66140__hl__+hunt%20+steel__fromsearch__1#entry66140


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

if you want to shoot rabbits, use four layers of rabbit skin


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> if you want to shoot rabbits, use four layers of rabbit skin


you always make me smile


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i would use two layers of gold and if you can get 14 or 16mm steel baerings that would be better but yes 11mm would take them down


----------

